
Killed by a Machine: The THERAC-25 Radiation Therapy Programming Fail - masonic
http://hackaday.com/2015/10/26/killed-by-a-machine-the-therac-25/
======
DrScump
(October 2015)

Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201147)

Investigation paper published by IEEE:

[https://www.cse.msu.edu/~cse470/Public/Handouts/Therac/Thera...](https://www.cse.msu.edu/~cse470/Public/Handouts/Therac/Therac_1.html)

